# Audio-Datei analysieren



## Ginso89 (12. Dez 2016)

Hallo,
ich habe ein paar längere audio-files, bei denen es öfter vorkommt dass kleinere Teile 2 mal hintereinander hintereinander vorkommen. Gibt's da ne Möglichkeit die Datein zu analysieren und diese Stellen zu finden?


----------



## Thallius (12. Dez 2016)

Ja


----------



## Ginso89 (13. Dez 2016)

Das ist ja schon mal erfreulich, aber nicht besonders hilfreich. Kannst du vielleicht auch sagen, wie man das macht?


----------



## Joose (13. Dez 2016)

Wie man was macht? Was hast du schon probiert?
Beachte: http://www.java-forum.org/thema/wie-man-fragen-richtig-stellt.7407/

Das wäre ein guter Anfang: https://www.google.at/search?q=java...i=MsFPWL6kGsjG8AeWwL7oCg#q=java+audio+library


----------

